# Jasper at the Jeep dealership



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Today after our walk, Jasper and I decided to go over to the Jeep dealership to pick up some touch up paint and look at the new 4 door Jeeps (Just a peak)









Anyways as I first entered the service area, Ironically there was an older man (70ish) with a GSD







(GSD was prob about 8, very mellow and friendly).

The man asked if they could meet, I said sure. Noticing that the body language was appropriate, and Jasper seemed fine, we approached.

Both dogs exchanged business cards (smelling personal areas







and they liked each other.

The man made some comments about Jasper's size. He first noticed that Jasper is extremely tall for a GSD (I agree), and that his head was enormous (on pictures it doesn't look big, but in person, his head is very large).

The man was nice, and I said thanks, and we moved on to the service department/parts. 

I entered the area, Jasper always at my side. The sales rep took a look at Jasper and said, "holy smokes is he big, and beautiful, can I pet him", I said sure.

The man petted him, and Jasper like usual, coils around the man just loving the attention, (Jasper just seems to take it all in).

Then during the wait, about 15 to 20 different people met and greated, made really nice comments about Jasper, and how "well behaved" he was, and how "handsome" he was









They also said he looked "different", I explained that import lines build is a little different. LOL, after some of the comments, I was thinking, does Jasper look like


















All in all it was great, I love to take him to places just for socialization and to give our great GSD breed a great experience with other people (who see them as monsters, on occasion









Oh, the 4 door Jeep was real nice, going to take a test drive on Monday







(even though I will still buy the FJ Cruiser









Jack


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

lol sounds like a good time. that's cool that you brought him into the dealership with you!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, how neat. I didnt know dealerships allowed dogs and I worked as a title clerk for 5 years in a dealership!! That was way before I owned dogs so I probably didnt pay any attention. Now I have another place to take mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

what's up with that picture........ 

i want to see a pic of Jasper --- the soon-to-be-birthday-boy


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elsie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi elsie









I have a thread in the pictures section, just taken from the other day


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Honestly Jack. I think you need to reconsider. The Toyota FJ is very cool. But GSDs are kind of top-down Jeep dogs, don't you think?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomHonestly Jack. I think you need to reconsider. The Toyota FJ is very cool. But GSDs are kind of top-down Jeep dogs, don't you think?


"That's what she said"







a good friend of mine









Actually with the new jeeps, the hard tops come off in sections, it's really really cool.

Test drive on monday









Jasper and Macy really love riding in it.

There is a guy at the tennis courts (the park I go to), has a 4 door Jeep. While he plays tennis, his GSD is in it. He saw Jasper and I last weekend and barked, but he is really good in the Jeep.

The only thing I don't understand is how someone can keep their GSD with the top down, and the sun blazing, it gets hot down here already.

If the Jeep I drive on Monday is really quiet with that new top, It will make the choice even tougher, I just love those doors off.

Nice to hear from you 3K9Mom


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Good job Jasper! Bond goes to the Honda dealership with us, but we have yet to meet another GSD while there!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Awww Jasper is soooo handsome, he is def no Frankenstein









Maybe they are just confused, because he is so gorgeous, and well behaved, and they are expecting something else







?

BTW Leica and I are partial to the Jeeps as well


----------

